# building a traditional muzzleloader



## fishfryer (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone out there putting together a traditional charcoal burner?I'm back on the one I started over 20 years ago.This is a southern mountain style 32 caliber.I hope to be through by Christmas or so.I called Randy Heil this past Monday,to order some parts.Randy took over Jack Garner's business in Corinth,Mississippi.While talking to him,he told me that one of his employees has completed a rifle" in the white" in 8 hours.That blew me away.It takes me that long to decide the next step.I'm only concerned that this rifle,may lead to another.After building 5 or 6 rifles,it probably gets easier,you'll be broke,but confident enough to speedup.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 28, 2010)

Dont forget the before and after pictures.


----------



## Supercracker (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm  about 75% done with a .50 southern rifle. Having some issues getting the trigger right.


----------



## Redleaf (Oct 28, 2010)

Fishfryer,  why dont I know you?  Do you ever shoot over at Muscogee longrifles?  Any muzzleloader matches anywhere?  I just moved to Thomaston from Newnan the first of the year and I aint building nothing right now,  but have cobbed a few together.  Is your southern rifle going to be flint?  What kind of barrel are you using?  I have thought a .32 squirrel rifle would be fun, and I do some squirrel hunting with my .40 but it blows em up pretty good.   Keep us posted on your progress with the rifle.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 28, 2010)

man i would love to have a 32 one day. that would be a blast to squirrel hunt with !!!


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 28, 2010)

Redleaf,no I've never been in the longrifles.I was in the Highland Freetrappers years ago.Raising 3 children and making a living, took me out of buckskinning for years.But I've been retired and have a bunch of free time again.The rifle I spoke of has a large Siler flint lock,Davis double set trigger,curly maple stock with iron furniture.The barrel is a Green Mountain 32 caliber,42 inch.I have a Mowrey steel action in 32 also.I went with a friend to Lenox this spring to look around, and got some of the old fever again.I hope my rifle turns out good,if it does, a lot of people will get to see it.If not it'll be what rifle was that again?That's Brushy Creek I believe out of Perry,Ga. that has a ronnyvous in Lenox.You ought to come to Chehaw in January,I plan on showing up,should be fun.I've squirrel hunted with a TC in 54 caliber,head shots only.Holler back if you want to talk, or I can help you in any way.


----------



## Redleaf (Oct 28, 2010)

well,  I probably saw you at Lenox.  I was there from Thursday til Sunday.  I'm not much of a buckskinner though,  just a shooter.  Some of my crowd does the primitive stuff though.  I just love shooting flintlocks. I've built several and assisted on about a dozen more,  and I can do all the metal work but I am no artist when it comes to shaping.  I have a mill and a lathe if you need any dovetails cut or any other metal work on your gun just pm me and I'll be glad to help out if its something I can do.


----------



## Darkhorse (Nov 3, 2010)

Brushy Creek is based in Lennox, not Perry. If there is any traditional shooting going on in the Perry area I'd sure like to know about it.

Try cutting those dovetails with a "Safe" file. Practice on the underlugs first, same technique, then when comfortable tackle your sight dovetails.


----------



## Redleaf (Nov 4, 2010)

Darkhorse,  the Muscogee Longrifles club in Hamilton is having a novelty/meat shoot the Saturday before Thanksgiving and Griffin Longrifles shoots paper targets January through September at the Griffin gun club on the first Sunday of every month.  I know those arent real close to Perry,  but just thought I'd tell you.


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 4, 2010)

Darkhorse,my mistake,I think I was introduced to the club president,who is from Perry.Does that sound more better?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

fishfryer said:


> Redleaf,no I've never been in the longrifles.I was in the Highland Freetrappers years ago.Raising 3 children and making a living, took me out of buckskinning for years.But I've been retired and have a bunch of free time again.The rifle I spoke of has a large Siler flint lock,Davis double set trigger,curly maple stock with iron furniture.The barrel is a Green Mountain 32 caliber,42 inch.I have a Mowrey steel action in 32 also.I went with a friend to Lenox this spring to look around, and got some of the old fever again.I hope my rifle turns out good,if it does, a lot of people will get to see it.If not it'll be what rifle was that again?That's Brushy Creek I believe out of Perry,Ga. that has a ronnyvous in Lenox.You ought to come to Chehaw in January,I plan on showing up,should be fun.I've squirrel hunted with a TC in 54 caliber,head shots only.Holler back if you want to talk, or I can help you in any way.





Myself and Chehawknapper, here on the forum, are Highland Freetrappers. Look forward to seein` you in January.


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 4, 2010)

Will it be alright if I come with Pilarsky?You still mean it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

fishfryer said:


> Will it be alright if I come with Pilarsky?You still mean it?





Pilarsky????? Just remember that you will be judged by the company that you run with...  

I talked to Bob the other night. The two `hawk covers in my avatar were made by him, along with my period knife sheaths. He`s a good friend.


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah,we talked about you the other day on the way back from Tandy leather in Tucker.Wait till you see my shooting bag made out of that ugly green leather I just bought.Don't know if I'll make it or farm it out to Pilarsky.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Nov 4, 2010)

Muscogee Longrifles are haveing a turkey shoot the sat before thanksgiving. Shoot a string= ham,hit a axe blade= bacon, hit the cross= turkey, cut a feather=???. Drawings for a shooting box, an a smokepole!!! Pig roast Sat. night with all the goodies!! TOMAHAWK and KNIVE throws, come an try it!!


----------

